# Boost logic quadzilla R35 y-pipe



## shazada (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm looking for a boost logic Quadzilla R35 y-pipe / midpipe.
I can't seem to find it in the EU.


----------



## shazada (Dec 15, 2013)

Not needed anymore have bought another one. this one can be closed!


----------

